# Learning to play clarinet



## contra7

Hi everyone!

Few days ago, I've started to play clarinet and I'm having problem with tonguing and proper breathing. On youtube there is tons of videos how to do it but I can't quite figure it out how to do it properly.
So, I need help with that two things. What is the best way to breath while playing clarinet and tongue??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Aksel

Get a teacher. Best thing ever.


----------



## david johnson

get a tone on the mouthpeice/reed, breathe relaxed and deep, bottom lip tight but not pressing up on reed, push up against your top teeth, blow, sustain tone for 5 seconds.
put mouthpiece onto barrel, repeat process...7 seconds
too much mpc in mouth squeeks, not enough is really gross sounding. place the reed even with the tip of the mpc.
assemble clarinet completly and repeat process until you can get a steady tone 5 times in a row. use no fingers, just paly the note 'G' (no fingers)
don't worry about tonguing yet.


----------

